# Construction of Thrall Gondola



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello

I have from my railway company the contract to receive 10 finished Thrall Gondola.

The car should be equipped with Aristo bogies, coupler Kadee couplers No. 905 of the body should be made ​​of 4 and 6mm plywood. Now I am looking for drawings or dimensions for the car.

At this thought my rail car type actuator shaft:

http://www.matts-place.com/trains/coal/series/pscx1-140.htm



This is the Wood Chip Cars car Type I currently finished

http://rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1544850



Your help I would be very happy

greeting

Manuela


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Manuela, 

Got any pictures or construction photo's of the wood chip you made? Those GN/NP wood chip cars are on my list of someday projects. 

Sorry I don't have drawings or any helpful information for the gondola. 

Craig


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had my eye on those Thrall gons for a long time. They use them to move scrap around here, so they're a lot more beat up. Your prototype has a slightly different rib arrangement, but I am very curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a company south of Buffalo NY that ahs a siding visible next to RT 400 that builds new and rebuilds railroad cars. They tend to do a lot of this type of car. A quick Google search produces shots of these cars.... Ebenezer Rail Services.

Regus trash gons.

If you go to Google Maps and use street view on Rt 400 in West Seneca also called the Aurora Expressway you can drive past the string of cars parked there a few years ago on an overcast day. With A Fed Ex delivery Van blocking teh view...sigh.

Chas


----------



## TROYMALECKI (Dec 12, 2009)

Interesting side note about ebenezer railcar is that own a former prr roundhouse working turntable and shops in west seneca ny outside buffalo. One of the few working turntables in the us still used for rail service. The double concrete coal tipple still stands also of those steam days gone by too. Google the sat picture pretty cool to see.


----------

